# HaBe 06.02



## Tracer (30. Januar 2005)

Wer hat lust am Sonntag dem 06.02 um 12Uhr eine Tour durch die HaBe zu fahren?
Geplant ist: viele Steigungungen
                 viele Singel Trails.
Treffpunkt: Kärtner Hütte.

Gruss
Willy

P.S.: Sollte am dem Tag stark Regnen, dann fällt das Termin aus!


----------



## Sanz (1. Februar 2005)

Was' n hier los   Schlaft Ihr alle  
Will am Wochenende keiner fahren  

Na ja, ich bin dabei! Immer schön Initiative zeigen!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (1. Februar 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Geplant ist: viele Steigungungen


    Genau das Richtige in dieser Jahreszeit  
So´n Sch****, und ich hab´ keine Zeit    
Aber ich habe aus verläßlicher Quelle gehört, dass es weiterhin "bergauf" geht? Gelle  

Viel Spaß, Gruß, 
Beppo


----------



## JanV (1. Februar 2005)

hallo,

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit. Meine Kondition nach 3 Wochen schwere Erkältung und ohne Radfahren   ist, lasss ich sagen, "bescheiden". Ich will die Gruppe nicht alzuviel bremsen  , werde also wahrscheinlich irgendwo ausklinken, ist kein Problem. 

Also, bis Sonntag! 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## OBRADY (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo...

Ich habe leider keine Zeit am Sonntag........dafür aber am Samstag!

@Andre  ..also ich zeige Initiative am Samstag...  

Euch allen am Sonntag viel Spaß, wäre sooooo gerne dabei gewesen  

Gruß
Anja


----------



## djinges (2. Februar 2005)

Klingt fantastisch - 
wenns meinem Rad dann wieder gut geht (neuer Rahmen)
und ich meine Erkältung hinter mir gelassen habe, fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## djinges (3. Februar 2005)

Neuer Rahmen ist ist eingebaut  und von 21'' auf 18'' zu wechseln ist mal nur goil gewesen   

Bin Sonntag garantiert dabei


----------



## Marec (3. Februar 2005)

Genau meine Zeit und genau mein Ort... bin dabei...


----------



## vijoka (3. Februar 2005)

würde gern mitfahren, muss den Termin allerdings noch "Freischaufeln"    Wenn's klappt bis Sonntag!  

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## bofh_marc (3. Februar 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Rahmen ist ist eingebaut  und von 21'' auf 18'' zu wechseln ist mal nur goil gewesen
> 
> Bin Sonntag garantiert dabei



Neuer Rahmen??? Du ??? Mehr Details bitte!

Marc


----------



## djinges (4. Februar 2005)

Mensch Marc,
arbeitest du so lange oder hast du nun netz zu hause?  

Ich habe es nicht geschafft mein photo bei akzeptabler qualität hier reinzustellen (emil als ersatz ging einfacher) - wer weiss wie, kann ja mal einen spruch dazu machen   

Die probefahrt lässt bestimmt nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.  Die nightridelampe V2 ist fertig - megagoil geworden absoult sicher (gegen Wackelkontakte) und schön prollig...   

Also wird nächste Woche mal was gehen - falls wir uns nicht am Wochenende sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhbrigade (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

da ich ab den 12.02. meinen Wohnsitz nach Harburg verlege, suche ich noch Trainingspartner mit entsprechender Ortskenntnis in den Harburger Bergen. Fahrt ihr auch öfter oder nur am Wochenende?

MfG Christian


----------



## bofh_marc (4. Februar 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Marc,
> arbeitest du so lange oder hast du nun netz zu hause?
> 
> Ich habe es nicht geschafft mein photo bei akzeptabler qualität hier reinzustellen (emil als ersatz ging einfacher) - wer weiss wie, kann ja mal einen spruch dazu machen
> ...



Bin naechste Woche im Urlaub - Haus in Daenemark  Dann ist mein Trainingsstand vermutlich auch wieder im Keller.

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## djinges (4. Februar 2005)

@dhbrigade
Ich habe jetzt semesterferien und öfters auch in der woche, kannst dich ja mal einklinken und gucken ob die Ha(rburger)Be(rge) was für dich sind.


----------



## dhbrigade (4. Februar 2005)

@djinges: Du wohnst dann nicht zufällig in Harburg im Studentenwohnheim?!?


----------



## trekhb (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,vielleicht kommt ein Bremer dazu....mal sehen ob noch wer von hier mitkommt!Wie finde ich die hütte am schnellsten?komme autobahn von Bremen.


----------



## Sanz (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,

A7 Autobahnabfahrt Heimfeld raus, dann links Richtung Neugraben die B73 längs. 200 m vor Rechtsabzweig Richtung Moorburg/Katwykbrücke findest du die Hütte auf der linken Seite ca. 50m in den Wald rein! Schau es Dir auf der Karte nocheinmal an. Gegenüber müßte die Maschinenfabrik Kark sein!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (5. Februar 2005)

@dhbrigade
ja genau ganz richtig... das alte "schwesternheim" ... hab hier leider noch keine schwestern gefunden


----------



## Mira (5. Februar 2005)

In Anbetracht der "vielen Steigungen", die angepeilt sind, werd ich wohl doch lieber alleine fahren ...nein im Ernst, vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwo. Ich fahr schon früher und probier noch an einigen Einstellungen herum, muss also öfters mal absteigen.

Euch ansonsten viel Spaß bei Euer TA Vorbereitung!


----------



## JanV (5. Februar 2005)

Ich bin heute auch unterwegs gewesen und wie erwartet ist meine Kondition unter dem Gefrierpunkt   . Ich bin also raus für morgen. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und wir sehen uns bestimmt nochmal   .

Gruß

Jan


----------



## STEF1 (5. Februar 2005)

Ich bin dabei... STEFFI


----------



## Beppo (5. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin,
zu 51% schaffe ich es doch. Wenn wir dann von 12.00 - 17.00 uhr unterwegs sind, kann ich dann mit 100Km und 2000hm rechnen?  
Nicht auf mich warten...also mit der 12.00 Uhr...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Tracer (5. Februar 2005)

> Ich fahr schon früher und probier noch an einigen Einstellungen herum, muss also öfters mal absteigen.



Mira wie lange und was kann man noch an deine Gurke Einstellen! Stellt dich nicht so an und fahr morgen mit! Stellt dir vor, am ende jedes mini HaBe Berg musst du eine PAcket liefern!

Wir sehen uns morgen!


----------



## Mira (6. Februar 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Mira wie lange und was kann man noch an deine Gurke Einstellen! Stellt dich nicht so an und fahr morgen mit! Stellt dir vor, am ende jedes mini HaBe Berg musst du eine PAcket liefern!
> 
> Wir sehen uns morgen!




Herrje, am WE auch noch arbeiten?  
Na, ich hab jedenfalls 2 1/2 Std. alleine Päckchen ausgeliefert...und dabei ständig das Gefühl gehabt hinten mit 'nem Plattfuß zu fahren - ein Fully ist schon ein komisches Gefährt , ziemlich gewöhungsbedürftig. Wenn ich den Lockout vom Lenker nicht hätte, meine Güte am Berg kommt man ja gar nicht an, herber Kraftverlust. 
Ansonsten war es schon eine Erfahrung, auf den einschlägigen Abfahrten fast gar nicht mehr bremsen zu müssen. Einfach rollen lassen - Ideallinie? Nix da, total egal ! 

Ich denk in 2 Wochen ist es auch endlich vorführfertig, mir fehlen noch ein paar nette Dinge ...


----------



## Buddy (6. Februar 2005)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Lockout vom Lenker nicht hätte, meine Güte am Berg kommt man ja gar nicht an, herber Kraftverlust.



Welches Nicolai hattest Du jetzt nochmal ? Das Saturn ?

Also ich muss sagen, ich bin mit dem Helius was die Antriebsneutralität angeht total zufrieden, merke kein Wippen und keinen Kraftverlust und ich bin da auch sehr "pingelig". Einzig das höhere Gewicht zu meinem vorherigen MCM merke ich


----------



## Tracer (6. Februar 2005)

....was für eine schöne Tour!
Alle waren gut drauf.....alle waren sehr schnell, das Wetter war 1"A" und der Boden ....ich hatte das Gefühl ich fahre auf Schienen!
Mein großes Lob an den beiden Damen (Silvie und Steffi), obwohl die schon von den letzten Tagen ein Paar Kilometer in den Beinen hatten, sind sie bis zum ende tapfer gefahren!
Bis zum nexte mal!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Mira (6. Februar 2005)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Nicolai hattest Du jetzt nochmal ? Das Saturn ?
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, ich bin mit dem Helius was die Antriebsneutralität angeht total zufrieden, merke kein Wippen und keinen Kraftverlust und ich bin da auch sehr "pingelig". Einzig das höhere Gewicht zu meinem vorherigen MCM merke ich



Das Saturn ist ja auch ein Einlenker, anders als das Helius. Jetzt weiss ich sogar, wie sich "Pedalrückschlag" anfühlt...achja, vom Gewicht reden wir jetzt lieber nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

